# A Review of the Athlon Optics Cronus BTR 1-6x24 SFP - ATSR2 SFP IR MOA



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

A review of the Athlon Optics Cronus BTR 1-6x24 SFP - ATSR2 SFP IR MOA was just posted on another forum.

It was written by Brian, a technical advisor, who we have worked with for years. He is a Ballistics Analyst by profession and a shooter by hobby.

Please click here to read his review.

*If there is anything we can answer for you please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.*

Have a great day.
Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000, 212-753-5128
Please visit our web site @ Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------

